# 1px Tabellenrand



## ~SpArGs~ (21. Dezember 2001)

HI@all

Hab schon zig tables erstellt, welche keine bzw. einen schwarzen
Rand haben mussten.
So jetzt ist das so, dass ich aber mind. einen 2px und net so einen
feinen Rand hinbekomme, wie hier bei den Tables zu sehen ist....

Muss ich das in CSS definieren??

bsp: <table bordercolor="#000000" border="1" width="45%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" align="center">

wird aber leider eben nicht wirklich fein der Rand....;(


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Dezember 2001)

Wenn Du es in CSS definierst geht das ganze einfacher, als wenn Du der Table ein style="blablabla" anhängst.

In Deiner CSS muss dann drinstehen:

```
table { border: 1px #000000 solid; }
```
 Daraus ergibt sich dann eine Tabelle mit einem Rand von einem Pixel


----------



## Quentin (21. Dezember 2001)

old-school-html:


```
<table border=1 rules=none cellspacing=0
```


----------



## Shiivva (21. Dezember 2001)

hm, also ich mach die ganz dünnen Linien immer durch "Tabelle in Tabelle", d.h. so:

<table width="595" bgcolor="#000000" align="center" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" border="0">
<tr>
<td>
<!--2. Tabelle-->
<table bgcolor="#ffffff" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="3" width="100%" border="0">
<tr><td></td></tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>


wie du siehst ist es jetzt ohne weiteres möglich einfach die cellpadding angaben in der ersten Tabelle zu ändern, so dass der rahmen dicker wird


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (22. Dezember 2001)

hi

tHx euch allen...werds mal probieren...:-D


----------



## Christoph (27. Dezember 2001)

*1px rahmen*

hi.

also ich löse das prob immer so

<table width="20%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1">
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#000000">
      <table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="1" bordercolor="#000000">
        <tr>
          <td bgcolor="#FFFFFF">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>

PS: einfach 2 tabellen. die hintere schwarz und die vordere (kleinere) mit der hintergrundfarbe....

hoffe das funzt!


----------



## DjDee (27. Dezember 2001)

erm das steht oben schon.


----------



## Christoph (27. Dezember 2001)

sorry hab ich nicht gelesen!


----------

